# Unir masas de 2 fuentes de alimentación



## seralemi (Feb 17, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Se trata de un equipo de audio casero hecho por mi, al cual le incorporé 2 fuentes de alimentación individuales: una conectada solamente a la etapa de salida y la otra al resto del circuito, evitando así consumir amperaje de la primera.
Como ven en el circuito que adjunto, una fuente es de 24V 5A con rectificación de onda completa (sin punto medio) y la otra es de 12+12V 2A de media onda y punto medio.
Cuando hago esta "unión" de las masas me produce un zumbido fuerte, como ruido de alterna a baja frecuencia.
Tenía entendido que las masas ó negativos de las fuentes debían unirse tal como lo muestra el circuito.
Alguien me puede agregar algo al respecto. De lo contrario usaré una sola fuente para todo el equipo.
Saludos.

​


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2017)

No debería de pasar nada si no es que tienes cosas a tierra por ahí que no están en el esquema.
Los transformadores tienen aislamiento galvánico y en principio puedes poner UN cable de donde quieras a donde quieras. Si son dos ya hay que pensar mas.


----------



## seralemi (Feb 17, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> No debería de pasar nada si no es que tienes cosas a tierra por ahí que no están en el esquema.
> Los transformadores tienen aislamiento galvánico y en principio puedes poner UN cable de donde quieras a donde quieras. Si son dos ya hay que pensar mas.



Hola Scooter, es un tanto complicado dado que los circuitos están interconectados entre si, incluyendo los negativos. Pienso que el problema puede venir porque también he llevado el chasis a masa...
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

Mejor utilizá una fuente para cada canal 

Las masas serían las mismas


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2017)

Entonces pon el esquema entero.
Lo que se ve no tiene que dar problemas.


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2017)

A mi me parece que asi como esta SI que trae problemas porque facilmente tenes en el orden de un voltio de diferencia entre las dos masas. Ese voltio es el diodo frente al negativo con puente, que en el trafo con punto medio no se necesita.

Yo probaria de usar trafo con punto medio para las dos secciones. O fuente unica.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola, exactamente cómo comenta chclau. Todas las fuentes de audio que ví. Tienen tap.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 17, 2017)

yo lo eh hecho así varias veces y no eh tenido problemas.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 17, 2017)

Buenas noches.

Intenta lo siguiente...

En uno de los Transformadores, invierte los cables de entrada de 220VAC

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> A mi me parece que asi como esta SI que trae problemas porque facilmente tenes en el orden de un voltio de diferencia entre las dos masas. Ese voltio es el diodo frente al negativo con puente, que en el trafo con punto medio no se necesita.
> 
> Yo probaria de usar trafo con punto medio para las dos secciones. O fuente unica.



 *¡ Me perdí !* 

Ver el archivo adjunto 153545​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2017)

A lo que se refiere chclau, es que el transformador superior, no posee ningún terminal conectado directamente a GND, cómo el inferior. Por lo tanto, entre 
las conexiones de GND entre sí, dista de un diodo. Las capacidades parásitas entre los devanados y chasis puede causar efectos impredecibles. En cambio si ambos transformadores poseen tap, dichas capacidades parásitas, se cortocircuitan.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2017)

No no no no.
Lo que se ve es correcto. Lo que no se ve es lo que trae problemas.
La fuente de arriba lleva el negativo a tierra y la de abajo también; 0 problemas. Los secundarios son flotantes y se pueden conectar como mejor te venga en gana... el primer cable, el segundo puede que no se pueda poner de ningún sitio a ningún otro.
El problema es que hay mas cosas que no están en ese esquema y están unidas.

seralemi ha dicho que hay mas cosas unidas pero no las ha publicado, así que ese es el problema. Solo se puede unir por un sitio, por el segundo hay que estudiarlo a ver.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , yo personalmente para economizar (quitar fuera) lo segundo transformador (12+12V x 2A) conectaria lo polo positivo del capacitor electrolitico de 2200uF (+12V) en una toma central del secundario del transformador de 24V x 5A o mejor 12V + 12V x 5A. 
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2017)

No será que el segundo transformador "pierde efluvios" ?

Probaste rotarlo ?

Probaste aislarlo de chasis ?

Probaste ponerle la cinta de cobre a masa ?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2017)

Da igual si lo rotas o no; tienen aislamiento galvánico.
Otra cosa es que no lo tengan por una falta de aislamiento pero entonces....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Quizaz lo gran problema sea en realidad currientes de tierra o loops de tierra.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2017)

Da igual, no pueden haber; hay aislamiento galvánico.
No pueden haber bucles, no están en el esquema.

El problema es que hay muchas cosas en la realidad que no están en el esquema. Y si no sabemos lo que hay montado estamos gastando saliva tontamente.


----------



## seralemi (Feb 20, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Da igual, no pueden haber; hay aislamiento galvánico.
> No pueden haber bucles, no están en el esquema.
> 
> El problema es que hay muchas cosas en la realidad que no están en el esquema. Y si no sabemos lo que hay montado estamos gastando saliva tontamente.



Hola Scooter. Te respondo a tí, y a através tuyo, al resto de los colegas que respondieron. Es muy probable que el inconveniente este en el conjunto, es decir fuente y circuitos que alimenta. Me refiero a las masas y/o negativos que se comparten entre esos circuitos (entradas/salidas de c/u), sabiendo que poseen fuentes individuales distintas. El esquema del equipo no vale la pena subirlo, además de lo complejo (debería dibujarlo...). La duda está centrada en la fuente de alimentación, y me parece que voy a probar usando una única fuente para todo el equipo, obviamente la de 24V 5A, ya que es el amperaje lo que necesito.
Hace por lo menos 35 años que uso 2 de estos cap. (4700uF/35v) en la misma y hasta ahora, cuando utilizo el equipo al máximo, ni se "agachan" los desgraciados. Para ello tengo un vúmetro de aguja como testigo 
Claro que son japoneses, una calidad que hoy no se consigue, al menos por aquí 
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Feb 20, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Da igual si lo rotas o no; tienen aislamiento galvánico.
> Otra cosa es que no lo tengan por una falta de aislamiento pero entonces....



Que tal Scooter, en la imagen que subí sobre este tema les mostraba el esquema del circuito básico de ambas fuentes. 
La fuente de 24V 5A debe ser regulada y estabilizada y por ello te comparto el circuito completo que estoy utilizando. Considero tiene muy buenas prestaciones, pero me surge como duda si realmente entrega los 5A que necesito. La fuente no se "agacha" si la exijo al máximo, pero no tengo la certeza de si entrega esa corriente. Los diodos del puente son de 6A 1000V.
Saludos.


----------



## mikeekim (Mar 7, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> A mi me parece que asi como esta SI que trae problemas porque facilmente tenes en el orden de un voltio de diferencia entre las dos masas. Ese voltio es el diodo frente al negativo con puente, que en el trafo con punto medio no se necesita.
> 
> Yo probaria de usar trafo con punto medio para las dos secciones. O fuente unica.


Que problema puede haber compartiendo la masa?
Es factible al 100% una salida de 12v 2a y una salida de 24v 5a con masa comun, cuantas veces se usan diferentes reguladores para sacar diferentes voltajes compartiendo la misma masa?
Esto es lo mismo solo que hay 2 transformadores, pero la finalidad es la misma.


----------

